# Surfchunker!!!!!!!!!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You put up a recipe for Hawian jerky, I copyied the recipe but don't recollect how you cut it. I've got a tenderloin I'll be using and will cut it long ways with the grain. Just wondering how thick, how wide you cut yours for the best results. Gotta get it right the fust time cause there ain't gonna be any more til Oct. Get back ASAP if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I remembber him saying thick as a pencil, but not positive


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I did cut it long ways then split that so it was about like a pencil ... but guess it doesn't really matter it's more of a how you like it thing ... alot of people up here grind it and then shoot it and I don't like that stuff at all ...


----------

